# les femmes célèbres sexy blog



## saxytom (18 Novembre 2005)

les femmes célèbres sexy blog
http://hotunfamouspigs.flying-rollmops.com/
tres sexy


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2005)

On ferme...


----------



## N°6 (18 Novembre 2005)

saxytom a dit:
			
		

> les femmes célèbres sexy blog
> http://hotunfamouspigs.flying-rollmops.com/
> 
> Bof, on a les mêmes dans le nano-chat alors se donner cette peine...


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

pff, Angela Gossow n'y est pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore moins Julia Bonk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans ces conditions, ou est l interet ? hein ? je vous le demande...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2005)

pour un premier post...
voila un beau depart... qui c'est qui s'est invente un nouveau pseudo pour pouvoir ouvrir des fils tous poucrates avec des liens merdiques?    :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pour un premier post...
> voila un beau depart... qui c'est qui s'est invente un nouveau pseudo pour pouvoir ouvrir des fils tous poucrates avec des liens merdiques?   :sleep:




Un spammeur américain parlant un peu french.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pour un premier post...
> voila un beau depart... qui c'est qui s'est invente un nouveau pseudo pour pouvoir ouvrir des fils tous poucrates avec des liens merdiques?    :sleep:



Bobby, j'aime ton vocabulaire imagé :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, j'aime ton vocabulaire imagé :love: :love:


j'ai l'adjectif en verve ce soir, mon p'tit pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'adjectif en verve ce soir, mon p'tit pascal...



Vi, et le verbe haut, le complément d'objet direct ravageur, le sujet assujetti et le pronom fleuri !


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Un fil étonnant, certes...
M'enfin, du moment que les brunes sont autant représentées que les blondes, le reste... j'men fout


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un spammeur américain parlant un peu french.



ah tiens c'est vrai, ya pas de verbe!!! meme pas fait gaffe...   

ps : arrete pascal, tu vas m'faire rougir, c'est pas bon pour moi, j'ai la pustule sensible apres!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

saxytom a dit:
			
		

> les femmes célèbres sexy blog
> http://hotunfamouspigs.flying-rollmops.com/
> tres sexy



Roberto sors du corps de ce nioub' immédiatement!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai nettoyé un peu, pour les photos, j'en ai trouvé de plus sexy, c'est juste pour faire plaisir 

Je le laisse un peu ouvert, bien que je ne vois pas bien ce qui pourrait en sortir. Au pire, je fermerai demain matin  Bonne nuit !


----------



## Philippe (18 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je le laisse un peu ouvert, bien que je ne vois pas bien ce qui pourrait en sortir.


Peut-être quelques belles paroles bien senties de femmes très célèbres et très sexy ?





Dia provenant d'un document Power Point en comportant une petite dizaine...
Bonne soirée  !
Ph.


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

Là de toute façon, le gros se passe sur le nanochat !!!


----------



## Philippe (18 Novembre 2005)

Allez, encore une pour ce soir.
C'est dur de résister  !


----------



## Philippe (20 Novembre 2005)

http://img335.imageshack.us/img335/1094/diapositive53gd.jpg



Hors charte...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

En meme temps c'est pas de la philo que j'aurais envie de faire de prime abord avec cette nana..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps c'est pas de la philo que j'aurais envie de faire de prime abord avec cette nana..



Tu me fauches le gazon sous la tatane...


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps c'est pas de la philo que j'aurais envie de faire de prime abord avec cette nana..




Certes...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

une crapette... pourquoi pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> On ferme...


Nuance : TU fermes, flemmard


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> une crapette... pourquoi pas ?



Ouais ou un stip-poker, avec ce qu'elle a sur le dos elle a perdu d'avance, du coup on peu passer a autre chose


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nuance : TU fermes, flemmard


Tant que je suis pas obligé de LA fermer...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Pour ça, on ne te demandera pas


----------



## Philippe (20 Novembre 2005)

> Hors charte...


Oups... Désolé...
Purée, j'ai même un message d'avertissement de ImageShacker ...
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas fermer mon compte...
Et voilà ! Où peut mener le goût de la dérision !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu remarqueras que j'ai laissé le lien exact de la photo. Juste que montrer, c'était un peu trop provoquer...


----------



## Philippe (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras que j'ai laissé le lien exact de la photo. Juste que montrer, c'était un peu trop provoquer...


Oui oui... c'est bien comme ça que je l'avais compris  !
Seulement maintenant le lien est mort.
Quand je disais :



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas fermer mon compte...
> Et voilà ! Où peut mener le goût de la dérision !


je parlais bien sûr du message d'avertissement que j'ai reçu de ImageShacker !
Sans doute ont-ils perçu l'image comme contenant du matériel pornographique... ce qui est strictement défendu au niveau de l'hébergement (normal d'ailleurs).
J'ai dû la supprimer de mon compte...
Ph.


----------



## Philippe (20 Novembre 2005)

Il y a pourtant bien pire au niveau de la vulgarité   :

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/4772/diapositive98je.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pourtant bien pire au niveau de la vulgarité   :
> 
> http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/4772/diapositive98je.jpg



Enorme!!!


----------



## elKBron (20 Novembre 2005)

je disais donc, n en deplaise a backcat :mouais:... 
Angela Gossow (c est celle au premier plan  ) :





et Julia Bonk :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

on s'en fout de backcat là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Ne frime pas, il y a beaucoup d'autres choses que les posters pour ados qui me déplaisent  Au fait ? Elles sont moches non ?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Miss Chili©.
> Con carne.
> Red, Hot miss Chili Pepper._
> :rose:
> ...





 :rateau:  :rateau:   Je me doutais bien que tu viendrais traîner tes pompes ici...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

[quote='[MGZ]  Au fait ? Elles sont moches non ? [/quote]

Ca vaut pas une bonne vielle Wendy O Williams


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas une bonne vielle Wendy O Williams



In memoriam... 
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ne frime pas, il y a beaucoup d'autres choses que les posters pour ados qui me déplaisent  Au fait ? Elles sont moches non ?



Je sais pas trop, faudrait revoir ça après leur avoir donné un bon bain ! :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop, faudrait revoir ça après leur avoir donné un bon bain ! :mouais:



Faudra pas oublier de leur raser les guibolles aussi paske les teutones elles ont souvent des pattes de tarentule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut pas une bonne vielle Wendy O Williams



Dans Wendy O'Williams, Williams, c'est la marque de la mousse, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faudra pas oublier de leur raser les guibolles aussi paske les teutones elles ont souvent des pattes de tarentule.



Arf, faudra demander à Wendy O'Williams de fournir la mousse !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans Wendy O'Williams, Williams, c'est la marque de la mousse, non ?



Ce soir on rase gratis


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Ben celle là ... C'est au rinçage, qu'elle a eu un problème !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben celle là ... C'est au rinçage, qu'elle a eu un problème !



C'est la meme. Ignare!   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Mais j'avais bien compris que c'était la même !


----------

